# Lady Gaga Playing a Purple Ibanez Destroyer?



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 1, 2012)

So, I was wondering if anyone could help with identifying the guitar Lady Gaga plays during Electric Chapel. It looks like an Ibanez Destroyer, but I'm not sure. Any ideas?

Pics-


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 1, 2012)

Looks like it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 1, 2012)

It looks like a DTT700 that's either been custom painted, or stock but affected by all the stage lighting.

I should have got one when I had the chance. Those things are very heavy though.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 1, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It looks like a DTT700 that's either been custom painted, or stock but affected by all the stage lighting.
> 
> I should have got one when I had the chance. Those things are very heavy though.



Yeah, that's what I thought. They are pretty good guitars, shame they were discontinued. 

My guess is the weight is why she doesn't move around too much when she's preforming with it, I doubt that tiny frame makes holding such a large guitar easy.


----------



## Michael T (May 1, 2012)

Ha Ha, that's pretty cool. A Destroyer looks huge on her.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 1, 2012)

Lets just hope she's better than Lil Wayne.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 1, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Lets just hope she's better than Lil Wayne.


 
Considering she can play piano and being actually good at it, we can be rest assured she is better.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 1, 2012)

Shes halfway between fred durst and wayne


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 1, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Considering she can play piano and being actually good at it, we can be rest assured she better.



Maybe she'll learn how to dje..... nevermind


----------



## xvultures (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Guitarman700 (May 2, 2012)

People hating Lady Gaga just because she's Pop?
I never would've guessed.
Come on guys. She writes some seriously catchy songs and can actually play a couple instruments. Lil Wayne she's not.


----------



## xvultures (May 2, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> People hating Lady Gaga just because she's Pop?
> I never would've guessed.
> Come on guys. She writes some seriously catchy songs and can actually play a couple instruments. Lil Wayne she's not.


----------



## Mysticlamp (May 2, 2012)

that's hot


----------



## Pav (May 2, 2012)

She's wearing footlong heels, standing on a piano bench, playing with her back at a 90 degree angle while singing. Let's be honest here, the woman is talented.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 2, 2012)

Waiting for the lady gaga ibanez sig now.


----------



## trickae (May 2, 2012)

Well I've seen everything - an Ibanez destroyer will soon become a fashion accessory.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 2, 2012)

xvultures said:


>


 


trickae said:


> Well I've seen everything - an Ibanez destroyer will soon become a fashion accessory.


 
So by that logic, when Lil Wayne will start using Blackmachines and Mayoness or Carvin DC800 guitars, this forum will spontanously combust?


----------



## ry_z (May 2, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> So by that logic, when Lil Wayne will start using Blackmachines and Mayoness or Carvin DC800 guitars, this forum will spontanously combust?



I really, really want that to happen, for precisely that reason.


----------



## Loomer (May 2, 2012)

Pav said:


> She's wearing footlong heels, standing on a piano bench, playing with her back at a 90 degree angle while singing. Let's be honest here, the woman is talented.



But she's not juggling chainsaws. She's a hack, I tell you, a HACK!


----------



## Dayn (May 2, 2012)

Want.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 2, 2012)

^Well, there's that... I have never had a beef with her.

...and that destroyer NEEDS white binding!


----------



## Loomer (May 2, 2012)

"Bad Romance" is still the best pop song of the last 30 years. Haters gonna hate. 

I've been a fan for quite a while now, since she's definitely talented, and writes some damned good songs. IMN neckbeards can whine about her all they like.


----------



## Leuchty (May 2, 2012)

Gaga is crazy talented... 

Singing, playing piano, dancing, etc.

And has a cracking body and boobs...

...I like boobs


----------



## Jakke (May 2, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Waiting for the lady gaga ibanez sig now.



A purple destroyer would be pretty cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2012)

Jakke said:


> A purple destroyer would be pretty cool



As much as I'm not a fan of Gaga...









I would do indescribable things for such an instrument.


----------



## klutvott (May 2, 2012)

It's actually black


----------



## skeels (May 2, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> ...I like boobs




Mmmmm... Destroyer....


----------



## GXPO (May 2, 2012)

Ibanez destroy-her 

New low... sorry about that.

Love me some Bad Romance.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 2, 2012)

Make a 7 Gaga and i'll worship you.


----------



## xvultures (May 2, 2012)

Well until a video of Lady Gaga playing guitar pops up, none of us can really poke fun of her playing.

But like almost all pop artists, they always whip out a random guitar every now and then just to try to make themselves look more "musical", doesn't necessarily mean sig or anything... Just for show, so they look cool. Just like; Lil Wayne, Bono, Scott Stapp, Madonna, P!nk, even actors like Steven Seagal, Adam Sandler etc.. Doesn't make them amazingly talented at guitar, some just pick it up to enhance their image or just try.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 2, 2012)

xvultures said:


> Well until a video of Lady Gaga playing guitar pops up, none of us can really poke fun of her playing.
> 
> But like almost all pop artists, they always whip out a random guitar every now and then just to try to make themselves look more "musical", doesn't necessarily mean sig or anything... Just for show, so they look cool. Just like; Lil Wayne, Bono, Scott Stapp, Madonna, P!nk, even actors like Steven Seagal, Adam Sandler etc.. Doesn't make them amazingly talented people, some just pick it up to enhance their image or just try.



Except most of those people actually do play guitar. Just becuase it isn't technical metal doesn't mean it's not guitar playing.


----------



## Bigfan (May 2, 2012)

xvultures said:


> But like almost all pop artists, they always whip out a random guitar every now and then just to try to make themselves look more "musical",



Seeing as so many pop-artists are classically trained/have extensive musical education, that wouldn't really be very necessary.


----------



## xvultures (May 2, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Except most of those people actually do play guitar. Just becuase it isn't technical metal doesn't mean it's not guitar playing.



Re-read my post, I never mentioned anything about technical death metal. I enjoy U2, have been to many of their concerts since I was little. I also enjoyed Creed a LOT in highschool because I identified with Christian Rock a lot. Still doesn't change the fact that Bono or Scott Stapp aren't really the greatest guitar players and should prob take more lessons or practice before they play live. They probably grabbed a guitar thinking it would look cool


----------



## celticelk (May 2, 2012)

xvultures said:


>



Best piano pose since Tori Amos.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 2, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Seeing as so many pop-artists are classically trained/have extensive musical education, that wouldn't really be very necessary.



If thats true they must have all dropped out once they got to I - IV - V progressions


----------



## jl-austin (May 2, 2012)

I don't care about Lady Gaga, I am way to old to even care.

A purple would be cool though, as long as they don't deviate too much from a standard destroyer.


----------



## Murmel (May 2, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> If thats true they must have all dropped out once they got to I - IV - V progressions



It sounds good to the ear, there's a reason why the simple progressions are so popular. Even a lot of classical music use that progression, you just don' think about it because there's so much going on.




Loomer said:


> "Bad Romance" is still the best pop song of the last 30 years. Haters gonna hate.


I disagree, I much prefer Born This Way over Bad Romance. Also, Judas has like the best vocal harmony ever in the very last chorus.


----------



## celticelk (May 2, 2012)

Murmel said:


> It sounds good to the ear, there's a reason why the simple progressions are so popular. Even a lot of classical music use that progression, you just don' think about it because there's so much going on.



And the jazz ii-V-I is just a IV-V-I with the relative minor substituted for the IV chord. And then the beboppers substituted it all to hell, but the basic principle remains.





Murmel said:


> I disagree, I much prefer Born This Way over Bad Romance. Also, Judas has like the best vocal harmony ever in the very last chorus.



I still gotta go with "Just Dance," which is one of those #Occupy!Scott'sBrain songs. "I love this record baby but I can't see straight anymore...."

I am secure in my masculinity, goddammit!


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 2, 2012)

xvultures said:


>



Good, more for me.

She is using a standard Destroyer DTT700, lighting makes it look purple.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 2, 2012)

^Even so, now the seed has been planted and someone is sure to build one some day. Make it metallic with a white binding, plz.


----------



## Philligan (May 2, 2012)

xvultures said:


> Well until a video of Lady Gaga playing guitar pops up, none of us can really poke fun of her playing.
> 
> But like almost all pop artists, they always whip out a random guitar every now and then just to try to make themselves look more "musical", doesn't necessarily mean sig or anything... Just for show, so they look cool. Just like; Lil Wayne, Bono, Scott Stapp, Madonna, P!nk, even actors like Steven Seagal, Adam Sandler etc.. Doesn't make them amazingly talented at guitar, some just pick it up to enhance their image or just try.



Like when Ke$ha performed at the AMAs and threw on an Explorer, held it awkwardly for like 30 seconds and then failed at smashing it 



The way Ke$ha holds her guitars doesn't seem very promising, but I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Lady Gaga was a competent guitar player  she's good at everything else she does. She was a musician before she was a pop star.

Inb4 Ke$ha looks like Ziltoid.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 2, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Shes halfway between fred durst and wayne



Did fred break up with scott?


----------



## pushpull7 (May 2, 2012)

@LG hate: Poking fun isn't hate. Big target. She's the only dish in pop that is anygood though. I'm not into that music, but she's actually talented (and doesn't sound like she needs to take a leak really bad like OTHER pop singers  )

@Purple ibby: She has taste, good for her!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (May 2, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Seeing as so many pop-artists are classically trained/have extensive musical education, that wouldn't really be very necessary.



Indeed. There's a video floating around of Gaga playing a piano when she was still whatever-her-name-was-before-Gaga. She performed at NYU, I think. She was pretty good, and much better-looking back then IMO.

EDIT: asked my gf, she found it in like 5 seconds lol:


----------



## Chocopuppet (May 2, 2012)

Metallic purple sevenstring destroyer = holyshitballs, ma!
I can see the ibanez interview now...
"Here we are with Lady Gaga with her new seven-string ibanez destroyer. How did you go about designing it?"
"Well, my little monsters wanted something a little more monstrous, so I designed this guitar to pump out the br00tals."


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 2, 2012)

Philligan said:


> Inb4 Ke$ha looks like Ziltoid.



^ HA! That is a total train wreck. Ziltoid is far superior musically, plus he is omniscient. K$sha, and her fans, can all visit the Planet Smasher for all I care.

Very entertaining thread. I'm fairly anti-pop, mostly because a large majority of artists can't and don't write their own music. I believe Lady Gaga does handle most of it herself, which is commendable, as well as playing a few instruments. Considering that and some of the melodies one can tell she has had some classical training. Reminds me of Michael Jackson, who also wrote a lot of his own music and played quite a number of instruments well. Not like, say, Prince, but still. To those who actual write and play their own stuff plus have some creative originality, kudos.


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

purple destroyer= yes

Dont have a problem with Lady Gaga either, she also lives about 20 minutes away from me now, which has been weird for some of my friends from that area who have seen her at grocery stores and various other places around town lately


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 3, 2012)

This gives me a sick idea for my next guitar project~


----------



## ridner (May 3, 2012)

can't deny the talent


----------



## Andromalia (May 3, 2012)

I'd say it's been repainted, to my knowledge all DTT700s were Silverburst when I bought mine.
Good sounding guitar but indeed a real boat anchor to put the heaviest LPs to shame.


----------



## TankJon666 (May 4, 2012)

I'd prefer a 7 string Iceman.


----------



## TankJon666 (May 4, 2012)

Chocopuppet said:


> Metallic purple sevenstring destroyer = holyshitballs, ma!
> I can see the ibanez interview now...
> "Here we are with Lady Gaga with her new seven-string ibanez destroyer. How did you go about designing it?"
> "Well, my little monsters wanted something a little more monstrous, so I designed this guitar to pump out the br00tals."



I actually almost lol'd my arse inside out then. Its not even that funny 

Maybe cos I'm up early on my day off.


----------



## teamfive (May 5, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Gaga is crazy talented...
> 
> Singing, playing piano, dancing, etc.
> 
> ...



 Haha.. Never thought someone would actually say this.. 
Well, Lady Gaga sure have the talent in her..
She sings, dance and plays instruments.. 
The only thing I cant appreciate about here is her weird way of dressing..


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 5, 2012)

teamfive said:


> Haha.. Never thought someone would actually say this..



I don't see why not, I mean the list checks out...


----------



## matutito614 (Feb 20, 2014)

Philligan said:


> Like when Ke$ha performed at the AMAs and threw on an Explorer, held it awkwardly for like 30 seconds and then failed at smashing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## punisher911 (Feb 20, 2014)

For the record, Bad Romance is catchy. However, I prefer Halestorm's version of it. 

Back on topic.. Make it purple with a maple neck/fretboard and color matched headstock...


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 20, 2014)

A buddy of mine at PRS showed me a pick of a Private Stock Lady Gaga had made last year, it's for sure the craziest PRS ever made. Like a PRS crossed with a flying V.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 20, 2014)

SDMFVan said:


> A buddy of mine at PRS showed me a pick of a Private Stock Lady Gaga had made last year, it's for sure the craziest PRS ever made. Like a PRS crossed with a flying V.



Must see this guitar.


----------



## RevelGTR (Feb 20, 2014)

I won't deny her talent, but man her music drives me up the wall. I'm not a pop hater either, just can't stand lady gaga.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2014)

SDMFVan said:


> A buddy of mine at PRS showed me a pick of a Private Stock Lady Gaga had made last year, it's for sure the craziest PRS ever made. Like a PRS crossed with a flying V.





AkiraSpectrum said:


> Must see this guitar.



Google didn't show me anything.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Feb 21, 2014)

"Coming to NAMM '15, Ibanez is proud to present the Lady Gaga DTT7 Disco Stick! Comes equipped with the Seymour Duncan JD's (Just Dance) signature pickups and a Lo-Pro Edge of Glory tremolo!"


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 21, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Google didn't show me anything.



Pretty sure it's never been seen outside the factory. I only got to see a cell phone photo. The case was big enough for a person to lie down in!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm surprised that nobody acknowledged that this thread was necro bumped by a brand new user who failed to quote correctly. 

Anyway, I didn't really enjoy most of her "Born This Way" album, but I did like her previous work. I haven't really listened to anything off of the newest album either. She's certainly got talent, and it wouldn't surprise me if she could play guitar well.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 21, 2014)

monkeysuncle said:


> "Coming to NAMM '15, Ibanez is proud to present the Lady Gaga DTT7 Disco Stick! Comes equipped with the Seymour Duncan JD's (Just Dance) signature pickups and a Lo-Pro Edge of Glory tremolo!"


----------



## Kullerbytta (Feb 23, 2014)

monkeysuncle said:


> "Coming to NAMM '15, Ibanez is proud to present the Lady Gaga DTT7 Disco Stick! Comes equipped with the Seymour Duncan JD's (Just Dance) signature pickups and a Lo-Pro Edge of Glory tremolo!"



Haha, I laughed more than I probably should have 

I actually can't deny her talent either. Never hated her or her music. When Bad Romance was released I think I listened to it once a day because I thought it was catchy as shit.

Saw her performance of Poker Face on the Ellen Show because my fiancee loves Ellen and I was really impressed with her opening to the song.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Feb 23, 2014)

poopyalligator said:


> Waiting for the lady gaga ibanez sig now.



I would play the crap out of a purple ibby destroyer!


----------



## Svava (Feb 23, 2014)

CYBERSYN said:


> ...I like boobs



Holy F****

You like boobs too!?!

WOW!

I LOVE Boobs!


We should hang out and talk about boobs!

We have so much in common!


----------



## Eric Von Kimble (Feb 24, 2014)

Does she really play or is that for show?


----------



## protest (Feb 24, 2014)

717ctsjz said:


> purple destroyer= yes
> 
> Dont have a problem with Lady Gaga either, she also lives about 20 minutes away from me now, which has been weird for some of my friends from that area who have seen her at grocery stores and various other places around town lately



She lives 20 minutes from Harrisburg?

Is she buying Hershey Park?

Lady Gaga and the Chocolate Factory?


----------



## matutito614 (Feb 24, 2014)

Señor Voorhees;3936221 said:


> I'm surprised that nobody acknowledged that this thread was necro bumped by a brand new user who failed to quote correctly.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't really enjoy most of her "Born This Way" album, but I did like her previous work. I haven't really listened to anything off of the newest album either. She's certainly got talent, and it wouldn't surprise me if she could play guitar well.


 
YES I AM NEW AND I DIDNT QUOTE CORRECTLY.. OMG STOP THE FREAKIN WORLD. -.- I said what I wanted to say and that's it. And I actually don't know how to quote. I literally press quote and type my response cause that's where my phone takes it. Oh yay I figured it out..


----------

